# fha fur sale results



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I did fairly well on my coyotes but still they only sold half . I picked up and skinned the better ones , so I only had 14 on the May sale . Ave. $ 77 with a high of $ 110 . Had a badger too that a friend gave me , told me to sell it and keep the money . Surprise !! It went for $ 105 !! Gotta tell him and give him the money . He doesn't reload and gave me 18 boxes of 22-250 brass and a couple boxes of 300 Win Mag . Wish they had sold all the hides , guess there's the Sept . sale .


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice! That's some good prices!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks 220, hope the prices hold next season.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

See some prices dropped, something is better than nothing. Thanks for sharing and posting.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's not the way the screen was susposed to look, click below to see a better view, click on the May US Dollars

http://www.furharvesters.com/saleresults.htm​


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sale was good -I recived 140.00 for my otter & 78.00 for a small female pine martin 6.50 on the weasels and the 2 med beaver were 21.50 ea-----------sold my coyotes here for 45.00----Not bad for the small amount of fur I had-----------sb*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Sale was good -I recived 140.00 for my otter & 78.00 for a small female pine martin 6.50 on the weasels and the 2 med beaver were 21.50 ea-----------sold my coyotes here for 45.00----Not bad for the small amount of fur I had-----------sb*


Did all of your furs sell ? I didn't have a lot but only sold 7 of the 14 dogs . Pretty good money for your otter , I kept mine to get mounted , only had one and it was a first for me .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Sale was good -I recived 140.00 for my otter & 78.00 for a small female pine martin 6.50 on the weasels and the 2 med beaver were 21.50 ea-----------sold my coyotes here for 45.00----Not bad for the small amount of fur I had-----------sb*


 Well done Skip, the price of marten makes a guy want to head back north!!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Did they sell the rats yet? I am waiting for the NAFA sale but that doesn't start until next week.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This FHA sale sold 71,729 rats and they averaged $12.15................


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the sale. Always good to hear what folks are actually getting.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Well here's the last bit I sent up to Canada to be auctioned. Hope the sale there clears the rats out too.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Couple nice blankets there jon.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Furs all look great jon ,screamer of a beaver too ! Should do good on the rats .


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That is a good price for coyote C2C..


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya your coyotes did really well! And I don't think you can beat a 140 dollar otter Swampbuck!


----------

